# Just finished New handle for Konosuke Fujiyama Ko-Bunka



## Tim Rowland (Jan 21, 2019)

Sorry for the lack of high quality pics. I didn't have time to set up a shoot in my little pop up photo booth so you fine people get a busy workbench for a backdrop. 

Info I was able to find on the blade was it's a Konosuke Fujiyama Ko-Bunka (Black Edition)???? I had never heard of it or seen one before this, maybe someone here can give me a little more info. All I was really able to find was it's core steel is Blue #1. with a multi layer jacket and appears a nice kurouchi finish.

The new handle is dyed and stabilized big leaf maple, nickle silver, and Gaboon ebony.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 21, 2019)

Kinda looks like a kiritsuke. Sure it was a bunka? I had Kono blue bunka and it was massive, almost like a cleaver. Looks good either way!


----------



## esoo (Jan 21, 2019)

I may be 100% wrong, but everywhere I see "Ko-" it has referred to the short version of the knife. Most Ko-bunka/nakiri I see are ~100mm in length.

I would likely call that a kiritisuke or a full bunka. Still a nice knife.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 21, 2019)

Not really sure on the whole Ko-Bunka thing either. This was the only website I saw with any info on it.
https://www.japansemessen.nl/a-2974...ko-bunka-universeel-mes-205-mm-black-edition/


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 21, 2019)

With it's advertised length I would also be more inclined to call it a K-tip gyuto personally as its my understanding that a true kiritsuke has a much flatter profile with very little belly and I could be wrong but I think a traditional kiritsuke is also supposed to be a single bevel grind.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 21, 2019)

Tim, what the measuments on that one? Looks like a 240 in the pictures? Is it a damascus? Can’t really see in the pics. I think tosho sold a bunch of the KU blue knives in North America.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 21, 2019)

This one was a little over 205mm. Yes it is damascus with a Blue#1 core.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 21, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> This one was a little over 205mm. Yes it is damascus with a Blue#1 core.


Wow! Very nice knife you have there. My kono blue 2 bunka 210 was about 68 mm the the heel for comparison sakes.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 21, 2019)

The bunka is second from bottom.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice collection you have there. I see you have an affinity to snakewood.


----------



## esoo (Jan 21, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> View attachment 47233
> 
> 
> The bunka is second from bottom.



That bunka looks awesome. I now want one....


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 21, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> Nice collection you have there. I see you have an affinity to snakewood.


Thanks, sold the bunka years ago, wish I would have kept that one, just a magnificent example of craftsmanship and one of the nicest fujis I ever laid eyes on. Snakewood is a great species for handling heavier knives with, very dense with beautiful figuring.


----------



## Jville (Jan 21, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Kinda looks like a kiritsuke. Sure it was a bunka? I had Kono blue bunka and it was massive, almost like a cleaver. Looks good either way!


I was thinking looked more like kirtsuke also, or ktip gyuto. Plus ko bunka usually should be small knifes from my understanding. Any knife I've seen prefaced with ko has always been small.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 22, 2019)

I agree with the few of you who have pointed out the Ko-bunka should be a smaller version. I was only calling it that as the only website that I could find it for sale had it listed that way. I still think its more of a bunka than a kiritsuke only because of the amount of belly it has as well as being a double bevel knife.
Does anyone have any information on this line of knife from konosuke? I have never seen anything called a black edition like japaneseknives.eu has it listed.


----------



## vicv (Jan 22, 2019)

I really like that knife. Nice work


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 22, 2019)

AFAIK "Ko" actually is a japanese word for "small" or "mini" (?),
so it has a liteal meaning that in practice doesn't fit a standard size,
like in this case where a 210mm is a standard size.


----------



## JoBone (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks awesome !!!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks Jo.


----------

